

Apple looking to sweeten battery life with redesigned 'jelly rolls' - ashishgandhi
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/07/28/apple_looking_to_sweeten_battery_life_with_redesigned_jelly_rolls.html

======
cincinnatus
Isn't this an obvious thing to do? I'm quite surprised it hasn't been
implemented anywhere yet.

------
Terretta
Wait wait, you mean Apple _does_ innovate?

